
Ask HN: Has anyone here graduated from WGU, or know someone who has? How was it? - turbografx16
I&#x27;ve just finished my Associate&#x27;s degree in Computer Science, and i&#x27;m planning to transfer into  Bachelor&#x27;s program for the same. However, i&#x27;m certain that i want to pursue a career in information security, and i haven&#x27;t found many institutions that would let me specialize while an undergrad; There are a few, but relocating for school will be extremely difficult for me.<p>Enter Western Governor&#x27;s University, which is an accredited, online university that offers information security degrees at the Bachelor and Masters level. I would be able to transfer into the program fairly easily, I can afford it, and most importantly (for me, at least) It&#x27;s self-paced, and i can focus on one class at a time, rather than spinning plates.<p>My biggest concern, however, is how relevant the material and quality of instruction would be. I have seen online education of excellent quality before (MIT open courseware), but i haven&#x27;t found too much on WGU that i feel is unbiased or reliable.<p>Does anyone on HN have any thoughts? or better yet, has anyone here graduated from WGU&#x27;s cybersecurity programs?
======
potta_coffee
I know someone that went through it, my impression after talking to him was
"meh". I feel like if you are smart enough to learn on your own, it could be
good if you need that piece of paper to open some doors.

